# Picture of my Jotul 550 insert and woodbox



## Roxburyeric (Jan 18, 2009)

First attempt at posting a picture. Hope it works. First year burning. My Dad and I made the wood-box out of cherry plywood. Thanks to all for help this year. Eric


----------



## snowdog (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, looks nice!  Clean install on the insert and beautiful cherry box!


----------



## Rudyjr (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job, looks great. I really like the cherry wood box also.


----------



## jadm (Jan 19, 2009)

Your insert looks great.  I love how all of the colors complement each other.

Your wood box looks like the grandpa to the one my son made last year. (His first wood working project - age 11) Ours is plywood and 'lives' outside and is much smaller.  Holds kindling.  No room inside for a nice one like yours.

If things start to get dry in your living room you might stick a crock of water on your hearth to add moisture to your inside air. ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2009)

Great job . . . love the stone work.


----------



## Roxburyeric (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks guys and gals.  I didn't do the stone work - only picked the stone when we built the house in 1999.  My wife choose the 2 tone paint job, which is more dramatic when looking at the room in its whole (2 stories tall).  The house is no dryer this year with the wood the previous years only burning oil (which suprises me).


----------



## bmwbj (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice Roxbury,  I too like the box idea.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2009)

Roxburyeric said:
			
		

> First attempt at posting a picture. Hope it works. First year burning. My Dad and I made the wood-box out of cherry plywood. Thanks to all for help this year. Eric



Very nice looking stove and box! Looks cozy and warm!

Ray


----------



## scfa99 (Jan 23, 2009)

very nice and clean looking, i really like the stone work.  real i assume?


----------



## Roxburyeric (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes the stone work is all real stone from the property.  It sticks out about 5 to 6 inches from the wall.  The fireplace opening has a nice arch in it with a large diamond shaped key stone, which unfortunetly is covered (the arch) by the surround panels.


----------



## webbie (Jan 23, 2009)

If you happen to have a higher res pic of the insert, send it my way and I will post in the gallery!
Or post it here and I will download it. You can post double that size or more here.
If you can email, try to webmaster@hearth.com


----------



## BJ64 (Jan 23, 2009)

Roxburyeric said:
			
		

> Yes the stone work is all real stone from the property.



That is fantastic!


----------



## Roxburyeric (Jan 24, 2009)

Craig - I sent you 2 pictures by email.  Eric


----------



## lexybird (Jan 24, 2009)

very elegant  and classy looking ,no doubt about it you did a great job for sure


----------



## R&D Guy (Feb 4, 2009)

I love the flush look!  So many wood inserts look like someone cut the legs off of a free standing stove and got it stuck half way in.  Yours looks nothing like a retrofit.  Very nice.


----------



## ctarborist (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful job eric very tastefully done, I do a lot of work in the roxbury/washington area as a matter of fact i was up there today on hemlock rd and will be tomorrow as well. The stonework is very nice (as is the insert and box as well), who did the stone work for you?

 CT arborist


----------

